# What did you tell Spanish customs when you entered Spain?



## kimuyen (Aug 8, 2013)

So we are 10 days away from getting on that plane heading for Barcelona. The paperwork is sending us head spinning. Here is a question that I don't see raised on this forum or anywhere I have visited. But my husband insisted... So here goes:

*When we enter Spain and go through customs, what should we tell them?*

A. We are coming with the intention to stay and apply for residency? (And open a can of bureaucracies!!!)

B. We are here as tourists (as we would normally tell customs in the last few trips but it is not true this time)

I guess it is a valid fear that if we don't tell customs that we are here to stay, they may find that we are lying as our goods/shipping is heading for Barcelona and that we know that we are here to stay, and reject our residency. But if we tell them, we would have no residency permits with us (except for my husband with his Irish passport) and who knows what will happen next.

Are we just over thinking things?


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

kimuyen said:


> So we are 10 days away from getting on that plane heading for Barcelona. The paperwork is sending us head spinning. Here is a question that I don't see raised on this forum or anywhere I have visited. But my husband insisted... So here goes:
> 
> *When we enter Spain and go through customs, what should we tell them?*
> 
> ...


Probably overthinking things, but frankly sail through 'for a holiday' there's a good chance that nobody will even check you, at least I did in Barcelona some four years ago.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Well, you either tell the truth or you don't. I won't advise you either way; but where my parents live (near Nerja) there are several Canadian couples and several from USA and they didn't say anything and have been living here happily for up to two years - or plan to. It's certainly true that we are told the Spanish authorities are getting tougher but frankly around here there just isn't any sign of it. In the end the choice is yours...


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

kimuyen said:


> So we are 10 days away from getting on that plane heading for Barcelona. The paperwork is sending us head spinning. Here is a question that I don't see raised on this forum or anywhere I have visited. But my husband insisted... So here goes:
> 
> *When we enter Spain and go through customs, what should we tell them?*
> 
> ...


If you've got a valid visa in your passport, there should be nothing to hide... :noidea:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

elenetxu said:


> If you've got a valid visa in your passport, there should be nothing to hide... :noidea:


yes...but 

she'll be coming on a Schengen as is allowed , & registering for residency as spouse of an EU citizen once here

that's the only way to do it

so I can understand her concern & confusion - she's not really just coming for a holiday


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> yes...but
> 
> she'll be coming on a Schengen as is allowed , & registering for residency as spouse of an EU citizen once here
> 
> ...



Gotcha. 

If OH is an EU citizen, I'd bring the marriage cert or a copy of it as well as a copy of his documentation (ID card and/or passport). 

If OH is a non-EU citizen, I'd bring what I mentioned in the previous point as well as a copy of his/her visa. 

I have found that the more papers you can produce, the less Spanish government employees bother you.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

elenetxu said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> If OH is an EU citizen, I'd bring the marriage cert or a copy of it as well as a copy of his documentation (ID card and/or passport).
> 
> ...


he has an Irish passport I think

wouldn't they be coming in different lines?


of course, until her OH registers as resident he's 'on holiday'


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> he has an Irish passport I think
> 
> wouldn't they be coming in different lines?


Years ago I was told that you're supposed to enter the country as a family group. That means that my husband and kids, who have Spanish passports, come with me in the non-EU member line. The police have never questioned why we do that so it must be right.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> he has an Irish passport I think
> 
> wouldn't they be coming in different lines?
> 
> ...


If they're flying in together they should go through the same line. I have never been hassled for going through "EU Citizens Only" with my husband. 

US Customs < Spain Customs. I have to enter my own country though the foreigners' lane because of my lovely husband.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

kalohi said:


> Years ago I was told that you're supposed to enter the country as a family group. That means that my husband and kids, who have Spanish passports, come with me in the *non-EU member line*. The police have never questioned why we do that so it must be right.


Gosh, you're good people. We just choose the shortest line. 


Have you been back to the US in the last year? What airport did you enter through? What was customs like? 

I am nervous because lines were HUGE at Boston last year.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

elenetxu said:


> If they're flying in together they should go through the same line. I have never been hassled for going through "EU Citizens Only" with my husband.


Really? I once asked if I could go in the EU Citizens Only line with my family and they just about bit my head off. The cop sarcastically asked me since when was the United States part of the EU.



elenetxu said:


> US Customs < Spain Customs. I have to enter my own country though the foreigners' lane because of my lovely husband.


Yep, I do too. At least that's how it is in Boston, where I always fly into. But I've been told that in other cities they let the foreigner go with the US spouse in the the US citizen line. It sure can be confusing trying to figure out what to do!


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

elenetxu said:


> Gosh, you're good people. We just choose the shortest line.
> 
> 
> Have you been back to the US in the last year? What airport did you enter through? What was customs like?
> ...


Yes, I went last summer (to Boston) and yes the lines were outrageous. But they always are. We usually average 60-90 minutes to get through immigration (the foreigners' line), and then maybe another 15-30 minutes to get through customs. And the immigration officials are so nasty!! One year they screamed at my husband because he didn't follow the fingerprinting instructions correctly. And last year they totally grilled my son about how he came to hold a US passport. He didn't know what to say except that he was American, and when I tried to clarify the official barked at me that he wasn't talking to me and to shut my mouth. My poor son was all tongue tied and terrified. Things like this are NOT what I want after such a long trip. It always sours my arrival home.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

kalohi said:


> Yes, I went last summer (to Boston) and yes the lines were outrageous. But they always are. We usually average 60-90 minutes to get through immigration (the foreigners' line), and then maybe another 15-30 minutes to get through customs. And the immigration officials are so nasty!! One year they screamed at my husband because he didn't follow the fingerprinting instructions correctly. And last year they totally grilled my son about how he came to hold a US passport. He didn't know what to say except that he was American, and when I tried to clarify the official barked at me that he wasn't talking to me and to shut my mouth. My poor son was all tongue tied and terrified. Things like this are NOT what I want after such a long trip. It always sours my arrival home.


What's the American equivalent of an hoja de reclamaciones? I'm hoping he actually didn't tell you to "shut your mouth". Not cool.


----------



## kimuyen (Aug 8, 2013)

So I think to be on the safe side we will ask the sworn translator to send us copies of the translated birth and marriage certificates (we will pick up original copies in person once in Barcelona). I don't take my husband's last name so having a piece of paper to prove that we are connected may be more handy than not. We will fly together. Whichever line they allow us, we will be in the same line. Yes, the last thing we want is for a Spaniard official to hate us because s/he thinks that we have the audacity to think that the US is now overtaking Spain and we are marching through the EU-line with 2 American passports (thanks for this warning, kalohi!).


----------



## ExpatWannabee (Jul 6, 2011)

When I flew into Spain there wasn't anyone in the customs booth because the flight originated in Venice. So we just let ourselves into the country, so to speak. When we had entered Venice the customs guard stamped us in (one Canadian and one Brit) and didn't even look at the passports much less ask any questions. I just can't see Spanish customs asking you anything, but if they do, just tell the truth - you're not breaking any laws.


----------



## kimuyen (Aug 8, 2013)

ExpatWannabee said:


> When I flew into Spain there wasn't anyone in the customs booth because the flight originated in Venice. So we just let ourselves into the country, so to speak. When we had entered Venice the customs guard stamped us in (one Canadian and one Brit) and didn't even look at the passports much less ask any questions. I just can't see Spanish customs asking you anything, but if they do, just tell the truth - you're not breaking any laws.


It is not so much about telling the truth or not but what is technically true at the moment we enter Spain to declare without complicating things. My husband who carries Irish passport may not be asked but us two, bearing American passports, may be asked. We are technically on tourist visas at this point. 

Any who, saw that you mentioned one of you is Canadian. My husband is Canadian, born and raised, in St. Catherine's.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

elenetxu said:


> What's the American equivalent of an hoja de reclamaciones?


 :lol: :rofl: :lol:



elenetxu said:


> I'm hoping he actually didn't tell you to "shut your mouth". Not cool.


I don't remember the exact words but he said some such rude thing. He definitely did not say, "Would you please be quiet and let your son speak?"


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Well I think you are over thinking it. I had exactly the same thoughts though when I came to Europe and just settled on saying I'm staying with family, which was true and it wasn't questioned beyond that.

As for which line, in Gatwick I was told by a nice lady that I could go with my wife and kids in the EU line if it was as quiet as it was then, which was dead or that they could come with me through the non EU line which is probably the best way to do it.

Now in Spain I have only been asked for my passport once but I have my residence card with it so they just check that and let me through.


----------

